# emperor tetras and cories in a 20g npt



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm hoping to get some advice about stocking a 20g long npt, set up about a month ago. i'd like to get 7 emperor tetras (Nematobrycon palmeri) and 4 peppered cories (corydorus paleatus). there are 3 juvenile platies of unknown gender in the tank already, the remnants of the cycling crew, which will probably stay there.
1. would this be too many fish for the tank?
2. would the emperors do population control with any baby platies that come along? i've read that they eat daphnia and mosquito larvae, so maybe baby platies?
3.the tank is uncovered; cories like to jump up and gulp air; should i get a cover for it?

the filter is an aquaclear 20 with just the sponge.
lights are 2 clamp light cfl's, a 13w and a 26w.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wont the emperor tetras get too large for that size aquarium? i think it will be overstocked..
how about a smaller tetra, silver tips? rummynose??


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i think the emps only go about 2 inches or so. maybe i could lose the platies, and have 5 or 6 emps and 3 cories.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

good idea.
emps are awesome fish. I had mine breed in a 20g long.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks, vancat, that's really great to hear!
how many did you have; what was your filtration? 
what was the ph and kh?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i had a 20gl with an Ehiem 2213. Java fern, rocks, wood. i wasn't really keeping track of pH & kh because I was not running CO2. I believe my water out of the tap is like 4 kh and 6.9-7.0 pH.

I had about a half dozen emps & a few other fish. One day I looked in there and saw the fry- I didn't know what fish had the babies. They turned out to be emps. Had another half dozen or so of the fry grow out with NO help from me at all. I had to take down my tanks to renovate our house and so that one I sold, lock, stock & fish.

I think if I ever rid my current tank of kribs I'd think about getting emps again.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

sounds like a real success story. i think i'm gonna get some emperors.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks guys, i appreciate your comments.:hat:


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

update--got 7 emperors and 2 peppered cories yesterday.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

cool, keep us updated!


----------



## koldsoup (Oct 10, 2011)

Please post pics! I've considered them too but no place for them in my tanks...


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I would get 1-3 more cories as they do like to be in small groups of the same kind. They feel safer and ultimately are healthier and less deaths.

I agree with others that the emperors will be fine in the 20L, I would probably get rid of the platies though. Bring them back to a store or something, give them away.

It will just provide more room for the emperors and they will grow and live better.

I love emperors, once full grown, they have some nice colors on them that really just set them apart form other tetras.

What kind of cories did you get?


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

the cories are paleatus. i ordered 3, but one was doa. they're little guys, maybe 1-1 1/2 inches. it probably wouldn't hurt to get a couple more. the problem is that there is no lfs in town and they've got to be ordered online. i'll put them on the list for the next time i order.
the platies have found another home, and the emperors are sorting out their pecking order. they look full grown; i was expecting juveniles. amazing fish; they strike at food like a trout taking a fly. and such incredible color on those eyes. can't wait to see if they will breed. they're 2 females and 4 males, not the best mix, but we'll see what they do.


----------

